# حاسبه الدعم والمقاومه واتجاه السهم



## @دانه الدنيا@ (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نقدم لكم حاسبه اتجاه السهم 

http://up5.m5zn.com/abus8x0vec7p/__..._____________________________________.rar.htm


----------



## عضويه احتياط (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: حاسبه الدعم والمقاومه واتجاه السهم*

يعطيك العافيه وبيض الله وجهك على هذا البرنامج


----------

